# need beer deals for party Sat 8th



## dodo (6 May 2010)

I know there are alot of deals around with bottles 330 ml,  but is there any for 500ml cans ?


----------



## Wollran (7 May 2010)

I got 24 cans of carlsberg for €24 at O'Briens Wines, and I think the offer is still on 
[broken link removed]


----------



## dodo (7 May 2010)

Wollran said:


> I got 24 cans of carlsberg for €24 at O'Briens Wines, and I think the offer is still on
> [broken link removed]


Thanks Wollran just got 4 trays cheers


----------

